# Southern California Thunderstorm Photo!



## oldbeachgal (Oct 13, 2018)

Here is a picture of the wild weather we had last night! It is so nice to finally have rain!!


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 13, 2018)

Great photo!  I saw flashes of lightning, but nothing really close.  We got a little over 0.4 inches.  I hope this bodes well for the winter.

Don


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 13, 2018)

Wow, that's exciting to see!


----------



## terry123 (Oct 13, 2018)

Great photo!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2018)

Spectacular photo..did you take that yourself?


----------



## Falcon (Oct 13, 2018)

It  was  really  a  LIGHTNING  storm  like  I've  never seen !   I stayed  up just watching  it.  After I  went to bed;

one shot  took  out the lights  in the house,  for a few seconds.  I could even see the flashes  with my eyes closed.

I've  never seen a storm like that  before.   Now, the sky is a bit cloudy  with the sun  trying  to break through.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2018)

Wonderful photo, you're a good photographer!


----------



## oldbeachgal (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you for the kind words. However, I can not take credit for the photo! I did not take it. I thought it was such a cool picture of the weather we had experienced the night prior! In So. California, we did not experiences very many wild weather conditions. Tomorrow, it will be 55mph Santa Ana winds that will increase our fire danger. Everything is so dry.


----------

